# Cool Audio Control System 90



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Pretty cool rare amp here ! Not mine, just pointing it out. 
Audio Control System 90 Model 20 2x70 Watts Built in Epicenter Digitl Bass Rest. | eBay


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

I know who is selling this and it has been in the stereo shop for well over 20 years. It was a wall display unit.

Pretty rare piece.


----------

